# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  gyno from prohormones

## Porky

hey everyone im new to the forum and have been having problems .
i started taking some prohormones in june i used extreme dmz and sd by evolve. i stacked these for two months wich i was told would be fine by the person at the supplement store and i did no research, stupid me yes i know. after 2 months i made big gains and my strength was amazing but my nipples were puffy at the end. i was told by the same person it was fat deposits from all the food i had been eating and to not worry as long as there were no lumps or pain.

my pct was an anti aromataise inhibitor and i was done for about 3 weeks . i really wanted to get more because i was feeling slugish and loved the feeling but this time i went to a different supplement store and the person working reccomended stacking 3 different prohormones , one was called dianavar , the others were called t13 and epidrol the last 2 made by the same company , by the time i was done taking these i still had very puffy nipples ( never went away) . i used a pill called p6 extreme sold at gnc for pct. a month later with just 3 pills left i woke up and had a hard lump under my left nipple and it was hurting and the begining of a lump on my right nipple ...

so i read some things online and went to the supplement store and they reccomended i take tokkyo clomidex and my problem would for sure go away. well unfortunatley it hasnt gone away  :Frown: 

i am done playing around with any supplement shops advice and i just really need some help. i havent used any prohormones since , i would love to get on something powerful in the near future but i want to resolve my problem before then, should i go to my doctor? will this need surgery? any help is greatly appreciated .

----------


## gixxerboy1

the otc shit isnt going to help. 
ph's are worse for you then the real thing.
I would recommend blood work to see where you are at with all your levels
You made need letro
Search on here. There is a gyno reversal thread i believe swifto wrote it

----------


## Porky

thanks for the info gixxer , hopefully my doctor will prescribe me letro.
i was and still am very uneducated in the world of prohormones and gear. i have alot to learn..

----------


## gixxerboy1

good luck, let us know what the dr say and post up your results of the blood work

----------


## Porky

thank you , i had bloodwork done after my first 2 month cycle at a chiropractor because i was under the impression that a chiropractor could legally prescribe and help me do the real "gear". i saw a documentary called bigger stronger faster and thats where i got the idea but that information was false.

the chiropractor told me to start hormone repla***ent therapy because my natural test levels were very low, i think he said i was a 194 and should be between 500 and 700. im guessing they were low because i had just stopped all prohormones and i was taking an anti aromataise inhibitor for two weeks. the appointment was supposed to be free but my insurance did not cover the lab they sent my blood to so it cost me about 300$. i decided not to go with the hrt and just did another ph cycle not long after.

i am going to the doctor sometime this week and will have more bloodwork done, ill keep you updated and let you know what happens.

----------


## wantaesthetics

this thread is pissing me off. op do you realize you are the reason prohormones are banned and legalization of aas is basically never going to happen? 

AI only 3 week pct? what?
dmz is probably dimethazine I can assume? U basically stacked superdrol and dzine for 2 months.....
then U stacked 3 prohormones I am only familiar with epi which I know is methylated. then U used OTC pct? wut?

and the first PCT with the AI only IDK if you even used a real AI or just some OTC garbage. 

The doctor will probably reverse the gyno and likely put you on HRT for life. U should try to reverse the gyno and ask to be put on clomid/nolva for 5 weeks and see where that gets you.

idk what to even say, I want to rage but i'll keep it respectful.

----------


## Porky

i wish i had done my research before i began using ph's. the man i buy all my supplements from informed me superdrol and dmz is safe to cycle on for 2 months and i believed him and bought them. i forgot to mention he also reccomended i take a fat burner (ephedra) called black widow. i tried taking it and felt like i was on a crazy party drug so i stopped the black widow.
and yes the ai was otc that he sold.


i realize now i made big mistakes buying these and not doing prior research. it just makes me feel like i cannot trust anyone even a reputable dealer. i now have to suffer the consequences and deal with this gyno situation. i scheduled an appointment with an endocrinologist for tommmorow afternoon. i will let you know what he says. 

im not happy with the situation either. and yes i am stupid for not doing my research. thank you.

----------


## Porky

finally got my results back, test is a little low but better than my last blood test,

test- 232
estrogen total-50

the doctor said to come back in 3 months to see where im at, the gyno has gotten alot less sensitive and he thinks it will eventually take care of itself in time. thanks for the help hopefully i can get my test levels alot higher naturally.

----------


## xelnaga

> finally got my results back, test is a little low but better than my last blood test,
> 
> test- 232
> estrogen total-50
> 
> the doctor said to come back in 3 months to see where im at, the gyno has gotten alot less sensitive and *he thinks it will eventually take care of itself in time*. thanks for the help hopefully i can get my test levels alot higher naturally.


Gyno does not take care of itself bro. Doctors repeat that lame hopeful statement like it's going out of style.

----------


## Lemonada8

Actually most of the time it does... It's due to hormone imbalance which usually resolves itself. With the op test so low it's no surprise it's not going away faster but it takes time for those things to go away naturally.

----------

